# CPU 416-2 DP alle LED blinken



## sha (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Riesenproblem:

alle LED auf meiner CPU blinken. Die CPU arbeitet seit Monaten reibungslos und ging gestern in dieser Fehlerzustand.

INTF : Blinkt rot
EXTF : Blinkt rot
BUS1F : Blinkt rot
BUS2F : Blinkt rot

FRCE : Blinkt gelb
RUN : Blinkt grün
STOP : Blinkt gelb

Kann mir einer helfen

Danke


----------



## MICRO (6 Dezember 2006)

Urlöschen (mit RUN/STOP Schalter) und Programm neu einspielen.


----------



## sha (6 Dezember 2006)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Aber das ist ja nur eine Massnahme. Hast Du eine Idee was das für ein Fehlerbild ist. Im Handbuch steht nur "CPU ist im Zustand DEFEKT". Aber was heißt das genau?

LG Arne


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

sha schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht nur "CPU ist im Zustand DEFEKT". Aber was heißt das genau?


Das die *kaputt *ist!
Wenn du Glück hast, hilft Urlöschen.
Ansonsten: Ab in die Tonne.


----------



## Jo (6 Dezember 2006)

@Sha
welcher Fehler steht in der CPU-Diagnose.
Bsp. alle LED's blinken bei CPU-315-2DP



> Hilfe zum Ereignis 4x50
> 
> Ursache:
> Die CPU-interne Firmware hat einen inkonsistenten Zustand festgestellt, der  auch durch einen Firmware-Fehler in der CPU verursacht sein kann.
> ...


Urlöschen nicht notwendig!
bei diesen Fehlern werden intern Informationen in DB's abgelegt. Wende dich an die Hotline. CPU-Defekt ist wohl die letzte Möglichkeit.
mfG. Jo


----------



## NOP0 (6 Dezember 2006)

*Fehler kann auch vom Programm kommen*

Hallo,

der Fehler kann auch durch Dein SPS Programm kommen.
z.B. Verwendung von SCL und ein DB oder FC ist nicht vorhanden.


NOP0


----------



## Taddy (6 Dezember 2006)

Bei mir war Hauptbaugruppenträge defekt...alles am Blinken..wie Weihnachten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

NOP0 schrieb:


> der Fehler kann auch durch Dein SPS Programm kommen.
> z.B. Verwendung von SCL und ein DB oder FC ist nicht vorhanden.
> 
> NOP0


Quatsch. Dann blinkt die SF-LED, aber keinesfalls alle gleichzeitig.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

das Fehlerbild erinnert mich an eine defekte Speicherkarte. Sowas hatte ich mal bei einr S7-300, wenn ich nicht irre.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tom (6 Dezember 2006)

Hatte dieses Problem auch schon, und bei mir war ein gestörter MPI-Bus der schuldige Teil. Klingt eigentlich unvorstellbar, aber wurde auch von Siemens in weiterer Folge bestätigt.
Steht im Diagnosepuffer etwas darüber?
Ohne Urlöschen ging damals nichts mehr!


----------



## Maxl (6 Dezember 2006)

Taddy schrieb:


> ...alles am Blinken..wie Weihnachten


Was wiederum bestätigt, warum sich dieses Phänomen bei uns mit dem Namen "Christbaum" eingebürgert hat.

Bei 300er-CPUs lässt sich dieser Zustand übrigens recht einfach heraufbeschwören.
- CPU317-2DP mit kurzer Zykluszeit (~5ms)
- maximale Zykluszeitbelastung durch Kommunikation <=20%
- einige Bediengeräte am Profibus, Bediengeräte haben direkt aufeinanderfolgende Adressen (z.B. 71, 72, 73, 74, usw)
- idealerweise wählt man Adressen direkt nach der CPU (CPU 2, 1. OP 3, usw)
- sehr größe Störmelde-Bereichszeiger mit kurzer Aktualisierungszeit (z.B. 2000 Störmeldungen, alle 0.5 sek lesen)

Spielt man nun größere Bausteine auf die CPU (idealerweise Überschreiben von bestehenden), kommt es zum Christbaum-Effekt.




			
				Jo schrieb:
			
		

> Urlöschen nicht notwendig!


Kommt ein "ungepufferter Aus" nicht einem Urlöschen sehr nahe? Besonders bei einer 400er?



mfg
Maxl


----------



## NOP0 (6 Dezember 2006)

*Bei mir war es so*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Quatsch. Dann blinkt die SF-LED, aber keinesfalls alle gleichzeitig.


 
Bei mir war das so, ob es Dir passt oder nicht !!! 

:???:

Aber es ist immer einfacher andere zu kritisieren als mal selbst einen Konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlag zu machen!?


NOP0


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

NOP0 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das so, ob es Dir passt oder nicht !!!
> 
> Aber es ist immer einfacher andere zu kritisieren als mal selbst einen Konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlag zu machen!?
> 
> NOP0


Wieviel Lösungsvorschläge brauchst du denn noch ?

Hier noch mal in der Übersicht:

1. Aus / Ein
2. Urlöschen
3. wenn immer noch nix:
4. AB IN DIE TONNE !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2006)

Und bevor das Teil in die Tonne fliegt bitte zu mir schicken ;-) Ich zahle dann auch das Porto.
Als weiteren Vorschlag habe ich davor noch: Schalter RUN/STOP/MRES auf MRES (bzw. Schlüsselschalter in entsprechende Position) und dann erst Spannung einschalten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und bevor das Teil in die Tonne fliegt bitte zu mir schicken ;-) Ich zahle dann auch das Porto.
> Als weiteren Vorschlag habe ich davor noch: Schalter RUN/STOP/MRES auf MRES (bzw. Schlüsselschalter in entsprechende Position) und dann erst Spannung einschalten.



ich hab so ne CPU auch mal an einem Freitag den 13 auf dem Friedhof mit 
Weihwasser bespränkelt. Und siehe da: Am nächsten Tag waren alle LED aus !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2006)

Das ist ja prima. Bei meiner 412-2 hat die von mir beschriebene Vorgehensweise gereicht. Und die war nicht mehr anzusprechen (weder über MPI noch über PB) und flackerte nur als Christbaum. Auch das normale Urlöschen per Schalter hatte nicht mehr funktioniert. So war es mir dann auch lieber als auf Freitag den 13. zu warten und dann auch noch auf den Friedhof zu gehen. Außerdem kannte ich diese Fehlerbehebung gar nicht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das ist ja prima. Bei meiner 412-2 hat die von mir beschriebene Vorgehensweise gereicht.


Und die hast du dann guten Gewissens beim Kunden wieder eingebaut ?
Ich hätte da etwas Bedenken....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und die hast du dann guten Gewissens beim Kunden wieder eingebaut ?


Nein. Aber ich kenne die Ursache genau (die sitzt bei mir vor dem Computer) und die CPU steht nach wie vor als Testgerät auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## SPSTorsten (21 Mai 2014)

Einmal Leichenfledderei:


Maxl schrieb:


> Was wiederum bestätigt, warum sich dieses Phänomen bei uns mit dem Namen "Christbaum" eingebürgert hat.
> 
> Bei 300er-CPUs lässt sich dieser Zustand übrigens recht einfach heraufbeschwören.
> - CPU317-2DP mit kurzer Zykluszeit (~5ms)
> ...



Trifft das bei S7-300 heute immer noch zu? Speziell bei der 315er? Reicht eine Bedingung oder müssen alle zutreffen? 

Bei mir treffen die ersten 3 Punkte zu und die CPU steigt sporadisch aus. Der Fehler lässt sich vorrübergehend mit Spannung-AUS-EIN beheben.
Die CPU wurde bereits ausgetauscht. Leider wurde vergessen der Fehlerspeicher zu sichten...


----------

